# BWHHHHAAA...What a Complete LOSER ! Biden Throws His Hands up in The Air on COVID 19 Testing ! GET OUT OF OFFICE AND TAKE THE HO WITH YOU !!



## thirteenknots

Joe Biden the " Resident " today :

“ Look, there is no federal solution to COVID. This gets solved at a state level ”


GET THE F OUT YOU LOSER !

THE COUNTRY IS AWARE OF WHAT THE DEMOCRATS DID AND YOU ( Are Doing ! ) !

GO ON, GIT !

DON'T LET THE WHITE HOUSE DOORS HIT YOU IN YOU BONY LYING ASS......
AND TAKE THAT FILTHY " WILLIE HOSE " WITH YOU !


----------



## thirteenknots

Vaccinating the Unvaccinated is stalled because a growing number of Americans now realize that untested vaccines do not protect you from being infected again. What is the point of getting a shot that does not shield you from the disease? Making matters worse is the growing evidence that some who receive the vaccine are dying subsequently from heart attacks and blood clots. Pregnant women in their first two trimesters are experiencing miscarriages. And professional athletes, particularly those playing soccer, are going down with pericarditis and myocarditis.
Further Protecting the Vaccinated? What a macabre joke that has become. Two weeks ago in my part of Florida, 85% of the people with COVID in the ICU were unvaccinated. Today, that number is 74%. Do you understand the trend line? MORE VACCINATED people are getting sick with COVID, including those with boosters. You can only lie to people so long before they get fed up with your mendacity and shut you out. That is one of the terrible legacies that Joe Biden has created.
Keeping Schools Safely Open? The onslaught of the new COVID wave in northern, blue states is ginning up new mandates to shut down in-class learning. The COVID generation of kids relying on public education in urban areas will be the most ignorant, uneducated lot in the history of America.
Increasing testing and Requiring Masking? A strong percentage of Americans are fed up with mask mandates because the masks do not prevent the spread of COVID. If the masks actually worked according to Biden’s idiotic fantasy, then we would not be seeing the huge current wave of COVID infections sweeping through the United States.
Protecting Our Economic Recovery? How do you have a growing, prospering economy when supply shortages are shutting down businesses or COVID is wreaking havoc on airline travel? Then there is inflation roaring along. It is only going to get worse.
Improving Care for those With COVID? Pray that you live in a Red State with a Governor like Ron DeSantis. If you get the COVID in Florida you will have access to monoclonal antibody treatment, Ivermectin, and Hydroxychloroquine. If you are in New York or Massachusetts, good luck. You are likely to be deprived of potential life-saving treatment.


----------



## thirteenknots

Let's Go Brandon Band - LIAR [Rollins Band] ft. Kamala 47 - YouTube


----------



## outside!

[QUOTETwo weeks ago in my part of Florida,
[/QUOTE]


thirteenknots said:


> Two weeks ago in my part of Florida...


----------



## thirteenknots

outside! said:


> [QUOTETwo weeks ago in my part of Florida,


[/QUOTE]


Huh ??


----------

